# basic doubt about eggs that get bad



## KEEKEEN (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi

I found 3 eggs today in my azureu tank, this is the 3rd cluth they do, the past 2 were bad eggs and tomorrow i will see what happen with this one but i have a basic doubt about fungus.

The eggs get fungal infection when they are not fertilized?, or even fertilized they can get infected in the first days?

I tried with methilene blue the 2nd one but they went bad.., always white things appear surrounding the egg and then a big white spot in the top of it, i see no development and the gel gets degradated fast.

Thanks for your help, sorry for the english


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

yes the can get infected if they are fertilized. try methylene blue. it should be available at the local aquarium store.

james

sorry just saw that you tried that already. add springtails.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

If this is your third clutch, just be patient. It can take a few clutches for the frogs to get everything down just right and they might go bad at first. If you're pulling the eggs, give the petri dish a good dousing of diluted methylene blue and then after the eggs have been put in the dish, give the eggs and a good dousing. This will help a lot with molding problems and before you know it, you'll have an army of tadpoles. 

IF the eggs are bad, you'll definitely know it within the first day or so as they'll become discolored and not look like the should. If they're good, you'll notice a line forming down the middle of the eggs that is the backbone and spine of the egg and if you can make it to that point, most of the time, you'll make it to hatching tadpoles. 

Good luck with your new ventures! I hope everything goes well for you!

-Matt


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

You may want to read through more of the threads about eggs. I know that this year, my male, female cobalt tinc pair started trying to breed. They have produced 5 or 6 clutches for sure. It appears that about 50% of the eggs were successfully fertilized. I haven't keep a log of how many fertile eggs that is. I am counting the ones I actully was able to see the division start evidenced by the ridge on the top of the egg.

I have yet to get one to tadpole stage and as frustrating as that is, I am learning to be ok with this. This weekend, I may have my first tadpole... 

It takes a while for a young breeding pair to get it right. Eggs that go bad are not necessarially infected -they will swell and go to the white just if they are bad for multiple reasons - temps, humidity... 



You also want to be sure to give the male plenty of time after the female deposits the clutch to fertilize the eggs. 24 - 48 hrs isn't an excessive time to wait. At this point, then you will want to decide to pull the clutch or leave it in the viv for the parents to care for. 

If you pull them, this is where you will use the methylene blue.... With methylene blue, you will actually want to use more than the bottle says. I have been learning from a reliable breeder and he makes sure that the water/ methylene blue solution is actually pretty much a very blue color and not the barely tinted blue solution you will get if you follow the instructions on the bottle. 

If you know some of the eggs are definitely bad, it is best to remove them. - Keep the eggs moist (if you leave them in the viv, the father should be keeping them "watered". Make sure they are in a secure container, but make sure it has ventilation... 

And then you get to wait and watch. I actually found the most recent clutch last weekend, with one good egg, which had progressed well up to that point. Now the tail is straight - and the little one should hatch into tadpole stage this weekend. Then the next waiting is in the process. 
And the feeding of the tadpole. 

There are some awesome threads and pictures showing development if you aren't able to observe the process of caring for the eggs and tadpoles that another frogger is taking care of successfully. 

The springtails aren't needed until you have a morphed froglet unless you just keep the tank seeded for your frogs to have the snack food on demand. 

Its a very exciting time...


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i was suggesting that the springtails may control the mold that in turn covers the eggs.

james


----------



## KEEKEEN (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the answers, I have just seen the 3 eggs today and 2 of them are bad whith the big white spot in the top, and they are bigger than yesterday, those are bad for sure.

The other egg is the original size but it is divided, the top half is solid black and the bottom half is white, is that the division of the back bone Mc bobs says??, I dont have a good camera sorry.



















I also added methilene blue to the water.

Do you think that is a good one?


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

White on the egg doesn't necessarily mean that the eggs are bad! When they get "clowdy" or "milky" looking is when you can be for sure that they are bad eggs!

-Mike-


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

You'll know when the egg is starting to divide. It will have a line down the middle that looks like a little ridge, and from there, it looks like a bowling ball with a baseball resting on top of it. If the egg gets a marbled black and white coloring to it, then you can pretty much count on it going bad, but bowling balls with hotdogs on top are a good thing! 

Hopefully you can get some good eggs soon!! 

-Matt


----------

